# Gopro'd my Petzl Nao



## Solscud007 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I was doing a night shoot last week. And I had to remove my headlamp to use my GoPro. Then after the shoot, switch back to my headlamp. I found this a little annoying.

So I thought about it for a bit and then came up with this. I took a spare GoPro headstrap and removed the straps. Cut angled slots into the sides, inverted the mount and slipped it between the Nao headstrap and light unit.


Now I can use the Nao while simultaneously filming with my GoPro.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice work!!


----------



## conrincon (Nov 13, 2013)

Solscud007 said:


> So I was doing a night shoot last week. And I had to remove my headlamp to use my GoPro. Then after the shoot, switch back to my headlamp. I found this a little annoying.
> 
> So I thought about it for a bit and then came up with this. I took a spare GoPro headstrap and removed the straps. Cut angled slots into the sides, inverted the mount and slipped it between the Nao headstrap and light unit.
> 
> ...



Good job, but I am actually more interested in seeing the result. Can you share the video? How was the night hiking experience? Please share.
M.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 13, 2013)

conrincon said:


> Good job, but I am actually more interested in seeing the result. Can you share the video? How was the night hiking experience? Please share.
> M.



+1.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is a short little test.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 13, 2013)

Solscud007 said:


> Here is a short little test.




Nice!


----------

